# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Всем привет от носителя языка!

## bgeyts667

Меня зовут Олег, я по происхождению русский и всю свою жизнь жил и живу в России, в городе Оренбурге. Так как русский мой родной язык я могу помогать обитателям данного форума с изучением русского. Английский тоже неплохо знаю, но говорить свободно могу только со Google переводчиком.  ::  Также знаком с русской культурой, что, возможно тоже будет вам инетересно.  ::

----------


## Sergey A.

С таким знанием русского языка, его пунктуации, необходимо воздержаться от преподавательской деятельности  :: ))

----------


## Amiticia

Ох... Не смогла не отписаться. 
Господа, поймите, что носителем языка быть мало. Нужно быть грамотным человеком. Почти безупречно грамотным. И это касается всех аспектов языка: нужно правильно писать слова, правильно расставлять знаки препинания, правильно и красиво строить предложения и, наконец, не допускать ошибок в произношении. 
А сейчас мы это продемонстрируем на примере носителя языка Олега =)  *"Так как русский мой родной язык я могу помогать обитателям данного форума с изучением русского"* 
Эх... Ну кто же начинает предложение с этого союза? Этому Вы, Олег, собрались учить иностранцев? Неправильному построению фразы? =)  
Хуже этого только то, что само предложение построено ужасно. Я это называю "кехельбе-мехельбе". Почему бы не сказать так: *"Поскольку являюсь носителем языка, я смогу помочь обитателям форума в изучении русского языка"*? Хотя что-то я сомневаюсь, что с таким уровнем владения языка Вы сможете кому-то помочь, т.к. (заметьте, *"так как"* употребляется в середине предложения, а не в начале его ^^) Вам самим надо помогать в освоении русского литературного =)  *"Английский тоже неплохо знаю, но говорить свободно могу только со Google переводчиком"* 
Вона как... И как же это Вы так неплохо знаете язык? "My name is Oleg. I live in Russia. Moscow is the capital of Russia"? Так его все знают xD 
А Гугл-переводчик - это не самый лучший переводчик, ага)  *"Также знаком с русской культурой, что, возможно тоже будет вам инетересно"*  
 Ну кто же начинает предложение с союза *"также"*? А носители языка знают, что вводные слова (*"возможно"* - это вводное слово, обозначает степень вероятности говорящего в предмете речи) на письме выделяются запятыми?  
С русской культурой носителю языка стыдно быть знакомым. Ее надо знать =) 
И... Напоследок. Перечитывайте то, что написали. Это в качестве доброго совета =)

----------


## Lampada

> Ох... Не смогла не отписаться. ...

 Привет, милая Amiticia!
Добро пожаловать к нам! 
Спасибо за прекрасный пост и, пожалуйста, _отписывайся_ себе на здоровье, всем на пользу! (Мы тут инетные души, и в основном на "ты", ничего?)

----------


## Amiticia

Хорошо, постараюсь писать (но это зависит от наличия свободного времени). Спасибо,* Lampada,* за теплый прием =) 
А что на "ты", так нестрашно, я привыкла к этому: стаж интернет-общения уже не мал.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> Английский тоже неплохо знаю, но говорить свободно могу только со Google переводчиком.

 не бойся! когда я разговариваю по-русски я надо использовать гугл переводчик (и другие сайты) очень часто, и я всё ещё обычно ошибаюсь!

----------


## Desolato

> "...Moscow is the capital of Russia"? Так его все знают xD

 Да. А некоторые еще знают, как правильно употреблять артикли (is a capital - одна из множества столиц) :P   

> Английский тоже неплохо знаю, но говорить свободно могу только со Google переводчиком.

  Гугль переводит зачастую криво. Рекомендую использовать только словарь, к примеру, Lingvo. К тому же, говорить о свободном общении в контексте автоматического переводчика, мягко говоря, некорректно. 
По своему опыту перевода скажу, что использовать автоматический переводчик можно только в целях экстенсивного перевода, т.е. в случае, когда нужно перевести большой массив текста побыстрее, причем исключительно в направлении иностранный - родной, но не наоборот (про "я ботинок маленький вдвое больше чем достаточно" все слышали? =) То-то же. Мораль - на родном языке вы сможете разобрать, что робот вам напереводил, а вот на иностранном - не получится, и разбираться, что вы там имели ввиду, придется собеседнику). В целях интенсивного перевода, т.е. с упором на качество, лучше ограничиваться словарем.

----------


## Eric C.

> Ох... Не смогла не отписаться. 
> Господа, поймите, что носителем языка быть мало. Нужно быть грамотным человеком. Почти безупречно грамотным. И это касается всех аспектов языка: нужно правильно писать слова, правильно расставлять знаки препинания, правильно и красиво строить предложения и, наконец, не допускать ошибок в произношении. 
> А сейчас мы это продемонстрируем на примере носителя языка Олега =)  *"Так как русский мой родной язык я могу помогать обитателям данного форума с изучением русского"* 
> Эх... Ну кто же начинает предложение с этого союза? Этому Вы, Олег, собрались учить иностранцев? Неправильному построению фразы? =)  
> Хуже этого только то, что само предложение построено ужасно. Я это называю "кехельбе-мехельбе". Почему бы не сказать так: *"Поскольку являюсь носителем языка, я смогу помочь обитателям форума в изучении русского языка"*? Хотя что-то я сомневаюсь, что с таким уровнем владения языка Вы сможете кому-то помочь, т.к. (заметьте, *"так как"* употребляется в середине предложения, а не в начале его ^^) Вам самим надо помогать в освоении русского литературного =)  *"Английский тоже неплохо знаю, но говорить свободно могу только со Google переводчиком"* 
> Вона как... И как же это Вы так неплохо знаете язык? "My name is Oleg. I live in Russia. Moscow is the capital of Russia"? Так его все знают xD 
> А Гугл-переводчик - это не самый лучший переводчик, ага)  *"Также знаком с русской культурой, что, возможно тоже будет вам инетересно"*  
> Ну кто же начинает предложение с союза *"также"*? А носители языка знают, что вводные слова (*"возможно"* - это вводное слово, обозначает степень вероятности говорящего в предмете речи) на письме выделяются запятыми?  
> С русской культурой носителю языка стыдно быть знакомым. Ее надо знать =) 
> И... Напоследок. Перечитывайте то, что написали. Это в качестве доброго совета =)

 А "со Google переводчиком" вам показалось нормальным, (вытерто)? xD
ТАК наезжать может только тот, кто сам абсолютно безупречен.

----------


## Surendil

Ужас  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Ужас

 И как вы думаете, какое слово там было? =))

----------


## Lampada

> Ужас

 Никакого ужаса там не было. Просто новых участников мы обычно встречаем как дорогих гостей, хотим, чтобы атмосфера на форуме им понравилась, поэтому любая насмешка или сарказм в обращении с ними абсолютно не приветствуются.

----------


## Surendil

> Никакого ужаса там не было. Просто новых участников мы обычно встречаем как дорогих гостей, хотим, чтобы атмосфера на форуме им понравилась, поэтому любая насмешка или сарказм в обращении с ними абсолютно не приветствуются.

 Прошу прощения и впредь обещаю не позволять себе подобных высказваний в адрес участников форума!  ::

----------


## Amiticia

*Eric C.*, ну зачем же так нервничать, а? Тем более в интернет-общении =)    

> Более того, полезно знать настоящий русский язык, у многих т.с. носителей проблема с письменным изложением правильным русским языком, а некотрые так и говорят .

 Что понимается под "настоящим русским языком"? И что за проблема у носителей языка? В том, что они не владеют русским языком? Или в том, что как говорят, так и пишут? Поясните, пожалуйста, свое сообщение =)

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Reason: Вытерто, потому что нападки личностного характера или насмешки у нас не приветствуются, особенно на новичков.

 Вообще-то топик стартер тоже новичок, и если бы он был иностранцем, его пост исправили бы без каких-либо насмешек. И потом, так уж повелось, что в России есть разные люди, которые говорят с разной степенью грамотности, что-же теперь запрещать иностранцам общаться с теми русскоязычными, которые не сдали ЕГ на 100 баллов? И если уж форум называется "MasterRussian", то почему бы не позволить и русскоязычным совершенствовать свой родной язык русский язык, общаясь на этом же форуме с более грамотными согражданами.

----------


## qza

* Amiticia* _И что за проблема у носителей языка?_
Даже не знаю, как ответить на Ваш вопрос конкретно  :: . Я бы мог привести Вам много примеров по этой теме, но само обращение "что за проблема...?" не подразумевает в подтексте русского языка то, что собеседник реально хочет знать ответ на свой вопрос. Что за дела... в чём дело и т.п.  :: . *CoffeeCup* 
100%

----------


## Lampada

> Вообще-то топик стартер тоже новичок, и если бы он был иностранцем, его пост исправили бы без каких-либо насмешек. И потом, так уж повелось, что в России есть разные люди, которые говорят с разной степенью грамотности, что-же теперь запрещать иностранцам общаться с теми русскоязычными, которые не сдали ЕГ на 100 баллов? И если уж форум называется "MasterRussian", то почему бы не позволить и русскоязычным совершенствовать свой родной язык русский язык, общаясь на этом же форуме с более грамотными согражданами.

 Я думаю, что малограмотные русскоязычные участники форума должны решить для себя, что здесь делать: совершенствовать свой русский или учить невинных иноязычных *своему* русскому языку. 
Не думаешь, что второе чревато нехорошими последствиями?
Мой русский после 30 лет вне русскоязычной среды хорошо подхрамывает, так что я, когда не уверена, обращаюсь к Яндексу, к другим источникам прежде чем кому-то ответить или кого-то исправить и всё равно делаю ошибки.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Топик стартеру всего 15 лет. Это он сам писал в одном из своих постов предлагая общаться другим пользователям. Много ли у нас 15 летних, которые могут написать что-нибудь высоким стилем? Но, тем не менее, подростки общаются между собой прекрасно понимая друг друга и это тоже часть современного русского языка. Никуда не денешься, но язык, как средство общения, отличается для разных слоев общества как по возрасту (взрослые, подростки, дети), так и по образованию (университет, ПТУ), и по профессии (столяр, музыкант) и по многим другим факторам. Сегодня доступ в интернет имеют практически все от столяра до президента, а не только люди с университетским образованием. Не так много русских живущих в России могут поучаствовать в англоязычных форумах со своим уровнем английского, так же как и мало кого из иностранцев на русских форумах не примут за слабоумного. А MasterRussian, как мне кажется, уникальное место где могут пообщаться люди со всего света независимо от возраста, знания языка, образования или профессии.

----------


## Lampada

> Топик стартеру всего 15 лет. Это он сам писал в одном из своих постов предлагая общаться другим пользователям. Много ли у нас 15 летних, которые могут написать что-нибудь высоким стилем? Но, тем не менее, подростки общаются между собой прекрасно понимая друг друга и это тоже часть современного русского языка. Никуда не денешься, но язык, как средство общения, отличается для разных слоев общества как по возрасту (взрослые, подростки, дети), так и по образованию (университет, ПТУ), и по профессии (столяр, музыкант) и по многим другим факторам. Сегодня доступ в интернет имеют практически все от столяра до президента, а не только люди с университетским образованием. Не так много русских живущих в России могут поучаствовать в англоязычных форумах со своим уровнем английского, так же как и мало кого из иностранцев на русских форумах не примут за слабоумного. А MasterRussian, как мне кажется, уникальное место где могут пообщаться люди со всего света независимо от возраста, знания языка, образования или профессии.

 Деепричастия отделяются запятыми. Перед "где" всегда стоит запятая.
ВСЕ наши грамматические ошибки вводят в заблуждение доверчивых иностранцев и приносят вред, потому что то, что они здесь читают, автоматически запечатляется зрительной памятью.

----------


## Romik

Привет.
Я вот не понимаю, что, все должны быть академиками? Многим как раз и интересен разговорный язык. Я у топикстартера заметил то в общем: нужно запятую после "мой родной язык", да опечатки - "со Google", "инетересно".    

> "Поскольку являюсь носителем языка, я смогу помочь обитателям форума в изучении русского языка"

  Рефраз Amiticia может быть и правильный, но я бы написал:
Поскольку я являюсь носителем языка, то смогу помочь обитателям форума в изучении русского языка.
Или:
Являясь носителем языка, я могу помочь обитателям форума в изучении русского языка.
Я думаю иностранцам это было бы более понятней, так как это ближе к логике английского языка.
 Я даже скажу, такие как Amiticia только отбивают охоту учить русский, придираясь к каждой букве и запятой.

----------


## qza

Мой русский после 30 лет *нахождения* вне русскоязычной среды хорошо *так* подхрамывает  :: 
На мой взгляд, если Вы говорите, что ваш русский хорошо подхрамывает в вашем предложении, то Вы гордитесь этим  :: ...

----------


## qza

Не думаешь *ли ты*, что второе чревато нехорошими последствиями?

----------


## qza

Вообще, после общения с иностранцами, вернее, после регулярного общения с теми, кто плохо знает русский язык, но говорит с тобой на нём, сам постепенно начинаешь привыкать и делать их ошибки. Пытаешься говорить так, как это делают они, т.к. думаешь, что так им будет понятнее, и это естественный процесс модификации любого языка. Поэтому неправильные фразы, типа "будем посмотреть", сейчас вовсе не редкость  :: .

----------


## lLenal

> заметьте, "так как" употребляется в середине предложения, а не в начале его ^^

 Разве? Я перерыла три словаря и нашла только это, правда в Интернете всё-таки, ибо в словарях про это ничего не было: "замечание Л. Поливанова: «Союз _так как_ (удобство которого в том, что сопровождаемое им придаточное предложение может стоять и перед главным)" То есть, тут наоборот говорится, что это союз может стоять в начале предложения... Про местоположение "также" ничего не нашла...Я совсем запуталась. А мне в этом году сдавать экзамены, может кто-нибудь пришлёт статью на этот счёт?
Пожалуйста ^__^

----------


## lLenal

А, я тут подумала, насчёт союза "также".
Например:
«Также я надеюсь расширить мой словарный запас»
Или, если он не может стоять в начале предложения:
«Я также надеюсь расширить свой словарный запас» 
Также можно заменить на союз «и» 
«И я надеюсь расширить мой словарный запас»
«Я и надеюсь расширить свой словарный запас»
Но ведь второе предложение значит совсем не то, что надо было сказать, значит по правилу это наречие с частицей *запуталась*. 
Почему нельзя начинать предложение с союза также? 
*Интересно* 
Расскажите несчастному ребёнку с трояком по русскому ^^""

----------


## Romik

> Почему нельзя начинать предложение с союза также?

 Можно, без проблем.  

> Моя сестра поступила в аспирантуру. Я также хочу закончить аспирантуру. Писать и говорить правильно - актуально!: "Так же" или "также"?

----------


## lLenal

Большое спасибо ^_^

----------


## Amiticia

*To Romik:* А Вы не путаете разговорный язык с банальной неграмотностью? Это мы, носители языка, понимаем, что говорим или пишем неправильно, а в худшем варианте, этого даже не знаем. А теперь давайте представим ситуацию. Почему детишек в первом классе не учить сразу разговорному языку? Пусть учатся у старшеклассников русскому языку, сразу привыкают. И русский язык зачем-то преподают в школах и даже на первых курсах ВУЗа. Зачем интересно? А *Amiticia*  не может не "придираться к каждой букве и запятой" - филологическое образование не позволяет  ::   *To lLenal*: предложение не стоит начинать с союзов "также и так как" потому, что они являются союзами, соединяющими части сложного предложения. Это некрасиво стилистически, как уже было сказано, но в устной речи вполне уместно.

----------


## lLenal

qza, спасибо=) 
Amiticia,   

> что они являются союзами, соединяющими части сложного предложения.

 Есть много союзов, которые (это то, что я знаю точно, на счёт "также" и "так как" я ничего не нашла, как ни старалась=( ) часто пишутся в начале сложноподчинённого предложения. Например, союз "если". Хотя, для 100% уверенности могу спросить завтра на уроке русского =)

----------


## qza

_(Удалено)._ _но в устной речи вполне уместно_
Форум и есть устная речь большей частью.

----------


## qza

_Не прикапывай(ся/тесь) к Лампаде. Сначала научи(сь/тесь) грамотно писать по-русски! 
В (твоих/Ваших) постах были ошибки. Например: 
"по разному" правильно пишется "по-разному". У (тебя/Вас) было "по разному"! 
"когдато" пишется как "когда-то". У (тебя/Вас) было "когдато"! 
Кроме этого еще были ошибки с пунктуацией )  
Да, действительно, после долгих лет существования форумов в интернете, я отвык использовать минусы (я знаю что это называется дефис или тире) в словах и в предложениях . Предполагаю, что это норма для живого интернета. Использование минусов очень неудобно, поэтому в случаях связаных слов пишу слитно.
Признаю, что я часто имею описки в словах, а также неисправимые ошибки в пунктуации. Привык очень быстро излагать свою мысль, что считаю более важным, чем собственно грамотность. Считаю, что даже иностранцам полезно знать какие ошибки в русском языке вполне допустимы и не меняют смысла, а какие важны/недопустимы, ибо они или искажают содержание, принципиально неправильны или вызваны недостаточным знанием языка. Лично мне такое знание очень помогает при изучении английского.
Для иллюстрации этого я приведу пример:
Когда я начал делать некую работу (даже ну буду говорить какую именно), которую в принципе мог делать, но никогда не занимался ей профессионально, то основной вопрос у меня был, какой уровень "халтуры" допустим в этой области. Это было (стало) моё основное знание/опыт в этой области, ибо я мог делать работу очень качественно, но медленно, что не соответствует проф.нормам, которые допускают некие погрешности во имя выгоды, т.е. что клиенту важно, а что нет. В любом случае, если я имею достаточно времени, то стараюсь выполнять работу максимально качественно.
Нередко после перечитывания "постов" вношу изменения и корректирую свои, наиболее важные для смысло-содержания ошибки/описки.
Разве дефисы ещё не отменили совсем  ? 
Почему я не должен "прикапываться" к Ламбаде? Меня возмущает то, что атмосфера этого форума не способствует новичкам, неуверенным в своей абсолютной грамотности, вести обсуждения на нём, а также необоснованные удаления/изменения смысла моих сообщений._

----------


## Lampada

> ...Я даже скажу, такие как Amiticia только отбивают охоту учить русский, придираясь к каждой букве и запятой.

 Вы имеете право на своё мнение. Только я считаю, что оно в корне ошибочно. Я бы молилась на Амитисию, если бы у неё было желание и время "придираться" к нашей каждой букве и запятой.
Я даже смею думать, что со мной согласится большинство здешнего населения.

----------


## Surendil

> Вы имеете право на своё мнение. Только я считаю, что оно в корне ошибочно. Я бы молилась на Амитисию, если бы у неё было желание и время "придираться" к нашей каждой букве и запятой.
> Я даже смею думать, что со мной согласится большинство здешнего населения.

 Верно  ::  мы должны ценить то, что на форуме есть те, кто действительно разбирается в русском языке и -- более того -- стремится помочь нам говорить и писать более правильно.  "Придираться к каждой букве и запятой" -- суждение, на мой взгляд, слишком резкое. Если честно, я сам не могу похвастаться хорошим знанием русского, хоть на нём и говорю каждый день. Да, я часто "объезжаю" потенциально опасные конструкции языка, потому что не всегда уверен, как выразить свою мысль в устной речи или на письме. Тем не менее, если я всё-таки "проваливаюсь", но меня поправят, я буду только благодарен тому доброму человеку  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Верно  мы должны ценить то, что на форуме есть те, кто действительно разбирается в русском языке и -- более того -- стремится помочь нам говорить и писать более правильно.  "Придираться к каждой букве и запятой" -- суждение, на мой взгляд, слишком резкое. Если честно, я сам не могу похвастаться хорошим знанием русского, хоть на нём и говорю каждый день. Да, я часто "объезжаю" потенциально опасные конструкции языка, потому что не всегда уверен, как выразить свою мысль в устной речи или на письме. Тем не менее, если я всё-таки "проваливаюсь", но меня поправят, я буду только благодарен тому доброму человеку

  ::

----------


## Andru

Добрый день.
Скажите, а если я не знаю русский в совершенстве, стараюсь избегать сложных конструкций, как Surendil, но параллельно занимаюсь изучение русского, дабы убрать это позорную безграмотность. Могу я быть чем-то полезен на этом форуме? Английский, соответственно, тоже изучаю, последний тест показал уровень Pre-intermediate.

----------


## Inf

Да уж. Такие сообщения как от "Amiticia" отбивают всякое желание писать.
"В чужом глазу соринку видим, в своем бревно не замечаем" это как раз про неё.
При это кичиться своим "филологическим образованием".   
___ _"не стоит начинать с союзов "также и так как" потому, что они являются союзами, соединяющими части сложного предложения"_ 
А предложение из единственного союза "и" допустимо? Может оно допустимо только филологам?  _А что на "ты", так нестрашно_ 
Это "так" вообще даёт повод усомниться в филологическом образовании.   //Не люблю двойные стандарты.

----------


## Lampada

> Да уж. Такие сообщения как от "Amiticia" отбивают всякое желание писать. ...

 Но тебе же не отбило...   Привет, Inf!  Добро пожаловать к нам!  
Как ты, наверное, заметил, не все здесь такие строгие, как Амитисия (к сожалению).  Очень надеюсь, что мы её здесь ещё увидим. 
А что в "так нестрашно" неправильного?

----------


## SPZenA

> А что в "так _нестрашно_" неправильного?

 Не страшно. _Или мне так кажется?.._  ::

----------


## Inf

> Но тебе же не отбило...

 Видимо потому, что было адресовано не мне  ::  (Probably, 'cause was addressed not to me. As you can see, topic starter didn't made any more messages after Nov.4, when he started this topic)   

> Привет, Inf! Добро пожаловать к нам!

 Здравствуйте  ::  (do you know, "здравствуйте" is an old form of "будьте здоровы"  ::  )   

> А что в "так нестрашно" неправильного?

  "Так" в таком использовании слишком просторечиво (low-colloquial) даже для не филолога.

----------


## Amiticia

Наконец-то я нашла время зайти на форум, прочитать высказывания относительно меня и моего уровня образования =) 
Итак, по порядку.  
То *Inf*: я не буду придираться к Вашим ошибкам (отсутствие выделения прямой речи; если уж речь идет обо мне, то я не "кичиться", а "кичится" (вопрос "что делает?")). Кстати, нет такой маркировки слова  как "просторечиво", только "просторечие".  
То *SPZenA*: к вопросу о "нестрашно" или "не страшно". В предложении "А что на "ты", так нестрашно", *"нестрашно"* пишется слитно, поскольку это краткое прилагательное (если в предложении восстановить пропущенные синтаксические позиции, то получим "...так это (было/есть) нестрашно). *"НЕ" с краткими прилагательными* пишется раздельно в том случае, если прилагательное в полной форме не употребляется ("не рад" - нет слова "радый"), а также в том случае, если автору нужно подчеркнуть отрицание. В большинстве случаев *"НЕ"* с краткими прилагательными пишется по тому же правилу, что и с полными.

----------


## Lampada

> Наконец-то я нашла время зайти на форум, ...

 Амитишечка!  "Наконец-то" - это правильно, и зд*о*рово, что нашлось время.  (Ко мне, ко мне можно придираться).
И ещё. Может, найдёшь здесь что-нибудь нужное для себя (английский?) и будешь почаще заходить?

----------


## Romik

> Наконец-то я нашла время зайти на форум, прочитать высказывания относительно меня и моего уровня образования =)

 И чем же вы так заняты?  
"I have spent most of the day putting in a comma and the rest of the day taking it out." Oscar Wilde - типа так?

----------


## RussianMan

Привет всем, я также как и Amiticia являюсь носителем языка. Родился, получил образование в России, сейчас переехал в Канаду. Если есть трудности с Русским языком обращайтесь, помогу.

----------


## Lampada

> И чем же вы так заняты? ...

 Not our business so that this sarcasm was not called for, I think.

----------


## Lampada

> Привет всем, я также как и Amiticia являюсь носителем языка. Родился, получил образование в России, сейчас переехал в Канаду. Если есть трудности с Русским языком обращайтесь, помогу.

 Добро пожаловать! 
Вы предпочитаете, чтобы к Вам персонально обращались за помощью?

----------


## Amiticia

To *Romik*: А Вы не думаете, что задавать вопросы, подобные "И чем же вы так заняты?" и приводить колкие высказывания Оскара Уайльда незнакомому Вам человеку несколько противоречит правилам приличия? Давайте пообщаемся посредством личных сообщений, если я Вам так понравилась xD 
To* Lampada*: Спасибо, я постараюсь бывать здесь чаще =)

----------


## Inf

> То *Inf*: я не буду придираться к Вашим ошибкам (отсутствие выделения прямой речи; если уж речь идет обо мне, то я не "кичиться", а "кичится" (вопрос "что делает?")). Кстати, нет такой маркировки слова  как "просторечиво", только "просторечие".

 В моём случае "кичиться" отвечает на вопрос "что делать?". Правда, в слове "этом" допустил опечатку ("При это кичиться ..."), но спасибо, что Вы не сочли это ошибкой  ::  
Прямую речь выделил так же как и Вы  ::  (в Вашем первом сообщении в этой теме, так что к этому Вы придираться права не имеете  :: ), с той разницей, что курсивом, а не жирным (курсив не так выделяется из общего текста как жирный, потому, мне кажется, выделять лучше курсивом).

----------


## Elizaveta_Petrovna

> Хорошо, постараюсь писать (но это зависит от наличия свободного времени). Спасибо,* Lampada,* за теплый прием =) 
> А что на "ты", так нестрашно, я привыкла к этому: стаж интернет-общения уже не мал.

 Eh, byla ne byla, otpishus'-ka ya tozhe. Uvazhaemaya ispravitelnitsa i nravouchitelnitsa, Vy deistvitelno uvereny, chto "nestrashno" imenno tak i pishetsia? Esli da, to, navernoe, my s vami govorim o dvuh raznyh russkih yazykah. Za prizyvy bliusti i sobliudat' spasibo, my k etomu ochen stremimsia. Vy, nadeius', tozhe.

----------

